# Rome Vs. Drake Vs. Burton Bindings



## Guest

Hey, 

Well last year i stepped up to the Cartel's and i must say they are a sick binding, the high back gives you so much control, and the capstrap is nice. This years are even better they have the canted high back which will give more support. They are like a freestyle binding but not too soft either. This year i just got a pair of Targa's, have not ridden them yet, so i can't brag to much about them, the advantage with Rome is the adjustability in the bindings, where burton you are stuck on a lot of things. If i didn't get such a good deal on the Targa's i would have gone with the cartle's. they are sick.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i looked at the _Targa _and had heard many many good things about them

their adjustability is almost _limitless_. perhaps this is a good thing? or perhaps it is simply _too much of a good thing_? i mean how much variability do you need? 

and of course, more settings and changable bits, simply means more things that can come loose or break!

in the end i went for cartels (primarily due to it being late season and the store having limited stock) but it was fortuitous, coz they work well and i have nowt to complain about, being an off piste hard charging rider (so i am not sure the 'freestyle biased' title is well fitting of them).


----------



## Dcp584

If you are goin to go with a Rome binding use the Targa. It is more designed for the type of riding you are looking to do. The Arsenals are alot more geared towrds the freestyle rider I do believe.


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> Rome Arsenal, 390 and Targa all use the same baseplates and have about the same flex pattern the big difference is in the high backs. The Arsenals are a little shorter and wider and more flexible than the 390`s and Targas. The 390`s are perfect for what you want to do. They are very supportive and responsive with a huge range of adustabilty. The Targas are basically 390`s with more cool features and more padding on the ankle strap. Function wise they handle just like 390`s.
> 
> The Drakes and Cartels are great bindings too from what I hear, but I ride the Arsenals and 390`s and love them. Theay are also a simple and durable binding without a lot of gizmo`s to glitch. The only issue I have ever noticed is that the teeth in the strap ratcheting mechanism are a little smaller than many other bindings and you can get ice build up and sometime they don`t want to ratchet, so you have to every once in awhile tinker with them to clear the ice out.


Ya thanks for the info, Good to know about the stiffness of the highback between the 390's and the Targa's.

I think I'm going to go with the 390's, don't really want to bother messing around with a million different settings. Seems like I can't go wrong with either the Cartel or the 390. I'm tempted about going with the drake as they seem really durable and the guy at the local shop swears by them but I haven't heard much else about them.


----------



## lisevolution

I love Drake bindings... very supportive and comfortable as well as great customer service from them. Just put an older pair of Matrix on my second board as I had them send me the hardware I needed to repair them! 

I would look at the Ride SPi's as well for what you are looking to do these are ideal. I ride these now and they are super responsive and the new ankle strap is gel packed so it's nice and cushy. has gel inserts in teh baseplate to provide some damping relief oh hard pack and for big landings. 

I have the SPi's now and I'm either picking up a pair of Rome Targa's or Union Data/Forces sometime this season, not because I don't love the SPi's but because I've had them for 3 seasons and I just want to try something new. The Targas are tad lighter than the 390's and the ankle strap is definitely nicer than the 390 without question. The adjustability is just a nice to have, you don't have to screw with them at all and they'll be perfect. Check out the Union's as well, haven't ridden them but they look and feel awesome when observing in the store


----------



## Guest

Just to add, I find the Rome ratchets the best. I own Ride Teams (with barrel-style ratchet) and Burton Missions as some basis for comparison. I find Rome's ratchets very smooth when unstrapping (no catching or sticking) and once strapped in, they hold very well. I've had some issues with Ride and Burton. I like Burton's ratchets, but I've experienced issues with ice build-up but not with Rome. Also, because Rome's ratchets are beefier than Burton's, they have greater holding power (there may be some argument here).

Also, I don't think the adjustability of Rome's bindings is a bad thing. Speaking from experience, the strap lengths can be tweaked to the perfect position because they are not limited by hole placement like other binders. Once you're happy, lock into place and your set.


----------

